# EQ Dosage



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2016)

What's everyones dosages on EQ?

I ran it moderately ~3 years ago and got thick (i think 600mg/wk)

Later in the year, I want to see what a gram for 15 weeks gets me.

Curious about everyone else


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2016)

u gonna use bold cyp or undecylenate ? Arms are looking good hulk


----------



## bvs (Feb 1, 2016)

Also curious as ill be using it for my next run. I know a few guys say 600mg minimum


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2016)

I think 6 to 800 would be a good dose for you for eq.  Donate blood please. Lives are at stake. Yours included; )


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think 6 to 800 would be a good dose for you for eq.  Donate blood please. Lives are at stake. Yours included; )



dat dere RBC


----------



## Azog (Feb 1, 2016)

I just ran 800mg bold cyp with 800mg test. It was nice. Didn't need any extra AI compared to what I normally need for that test dose. I liked the run. Felt most like primo, IMO. Just a bit more substantial, but less dry and didn't leat me stay quite as lean. Gained some solid lbs and lost a bit of fat compared to where I started.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm leaning toward 1g EQ/wk, ~500-600 TNE/wk, ~400-600 Tren Base/wk for 20 weeks when the time comes


----------



## Azog (Feb 1, 2016)

Sounds fun! Never touched tne or tren base. What's the idea behind them opposed to estered versions? That's a pretty mild cycle compared to what you used to post. I've been gone for a while...you're looking way more jacked hulk!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2016)

Azog said:


> Sounds fun! Never touched tne or tren base. What's the idea behind them opposed to estered versions? That's a pretty mild cycle compared to what you used to post. I've been gone for a while...you're looking way more jacked hulk!



thanks..

I grew to prefer the results in the matter of DAYS with esterless compounds, and I dont pin them daily

I have to wait 6 weeks for estered crap, 4 days for esterless. Way better option since I never come off anyway

the EQ will be used as a money saver, and it made me so thick..so the days im not pinning bases, I still have a hormone in me

I went COMPLETELY OFF for ~7 months.

I just started pinning 3 weeks ago again. I do no more than 500mg/wk of trenNE and TNE

I will be way bigger once i do a gram of test or EQ to ride on

losing all that bf, my muscle insertions, small joints lend to the illusion that im bigger than i really am..with a gram of something, then i can actually be big >


----------



## Azog (Feb 2, 2016)

Time to put those pro genetics to the test.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2016)

Azog said:


> Time to put those pro genetics to the test.



pro genetics baby lol hello SI


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 2, 2016)

Azog said:


> Time to put those pro genetics to the test.



I laughed out loud at this at first

then I thought, "Azog is right..time to drop some jaws and put up or shut up"


----------



## Azog (Feb 2, 2016)

If you can tolerate all that gear, no doubt you can get ****ing huge. Will it be pretty? We will find out haha.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 2, 2016)

Azog said:


> If you can tolerate all that gear, no doubt you can get ****ing huge. Will it be pretty? We will find out haha.



Well the only limiting factors were food and drinking 

Been single and I don't drink anymore, and I eat plenty now

My avi is from that plus low dosages

Everything's on point but I'm not hitting over 500mg of anything

Get me a gram and I'll make a new ability showing what doing shit right does for me


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 2, 2016)

sounds like a good run to me.  I love EQ.  Test, EQ, and little Tren is all I've ever really needed.  Everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 2, 2016)

id do

tes e 400-750
EQ 500-800

var/tbol/dbol/whatever to get you going the 1st 4wks.  by than the tes E will be working and the EQ will be right behind it.  

14-18wks total.  Donate blood once if its 14wks, twice if 16 or 18.  Or twice if your going 800mg/wk regardless of length


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 3, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> id do
> 
> tes e 400-750
> EQ 500-800
> ...



I hate orals. 

I use TNE and tren base, so it will already be in effect.

I'll do 1g EQ/wk along with the 2 esterless

I was thinking 20 weeks too (i never come off though, just blast and cruise)

thanks for the input


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

I typically run EQ for 600mg/week with 1G of test with great results. I'm sure you'll enjoy your run.


----------



## jiorio95 (Feb 12, 2016)

I ran EQ 600mg/wk and it was a great cycle for me.  Ran the test low and came out heavier, leaner and stronger that I started.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 12, 2016)

Is there a typical "protocol" for test with eq like there is with test deca test tren ? Should one be ran higher and why


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Is there a typical "protocol" for test with eq like there is with test deca test tren ? Should one be ran higher and why



no.  but most would run EQ @ 500mg +......and you need go 13-16wks.....really 16 or 18 cuz the EQ isnt doing anything til wk 6/7.

Thats why i always put an oral in with it, the oral gets the run going and after it drops off the EQ will be coming right around the corner.  Bold cyp would be a good option cuz it will begin working much faster in retrospect to EQ.  

Bold id say 3-4wks


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 13, 2016)

I've ran Eq twice, with great success... I ran both cycles for 18 weeks @ 600mg and 800mg...

As previously mentioned, blood donations are essential, as HCT will rise.... preferably before, during and after cycle. Keep tabs on BP too.

Plus points are nice lean gains, crazy endurance levels and pretty funky vascularity


----------



## TwinPeaks (Feb 13, 2016)

800 mg\week is my option.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 19, 2016)

Last time I did 800mg/wk, it added good thickness

this was with a piss poor diet and such:







now with a great diet that I have, I expect double the results


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone do a gram or over?

Gonna do/week:
 ~400mg Test No Ester
~400mg Tren No Ester
~1 gram EQ

No less than 20 weeks. Then back to cruise.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 21, 2016)

With that much tren already your going to be strong as fuk.  

GL


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> With that much tren already your going to be strong as fuk.
> 
> GL



Bro, I took at least 7 months off from gym and gear..

My bench 3 weeks ago was 135 for 15-20..and I used to warm up with 225 

Tren has helped tremendously, so you're right..

Slow but moving.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 21, 2016)

Hulk I know you've said why before but I forget why donot u just run enanthate for tren and test instead of base?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 21, 2016)

Because he loves that guiacol taste. Nothing beats munching on an air freshener.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Anyone do a gram or over?
> 
> Gonna do/week:
> ~400mg Test No Ester
> ...



Any sides besides your hemocrit levels with your eq that high and test being lower? I always run npp/tren higher than test, if any dick issues happen I have some prop or tne on hand to get that up again but it's never been a problem. Just wondering if EQ has the ability to make that happen like nandrolones


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> What's everyones dosages on EQ?
> 
> I ran it moderately ~3 years ago and got thick (i think 600mg/wk)
> 
> ...



600mg would be the minimum I'd recommend.

The risk of sides are obviously raised the higher you go.


----------



## Onk (Feb 22, 2016)

I ran it at 600mg (weakkkkk) and 1.2g (boooyeah). 

I was still playing soccer at the time so my endurance became so great I'd knock out 12km per game and run people into the ground! I donate every chance I can so no issues there...maybe some cialis E3D for good measure. 

For bodybuilding purposes, I'd run 800mg of deca and get more out of it than 1.2g eq tbh


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

Donating obviously lowers your rbc but it gets back up to high levels a few days after u donate. Not saying donating is pointless but high dosages of eq can be dangerous. BP is very important to keep normal as u guys all know. Just be careful fukkers


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Any sides besides your hemocrit levels with your eq that high and test being lower? I always run npp/tren higher than test, if any dick issues happen I have some prop or tne on hand to get that up again but it's never been a problem. Just wondering if EQ has the ability to make that happen like nandrolones



None when I did it. 

Nandrolone (especially alone) did cause impotence. 

I believe I was at 1g Test with 800mg EQ at that time. However, I did have letro too.

This time I'll have EQ, Cialis, TNE, and Tren. Letro is more money comes around.

You need to try EQ at a gram with test and/or tren. You'll blow up.

*I still dont know why people suggest donating blood instead of using other methods.*

Blood/plasma is THE key to more anabolism. Up the potassium/lower salt/use diuretic, I say. I want ALL the blood flow from EQ


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2016)

Onk said:


> I ran it at 600mg (weakkkkk) and 1.2g (boooyeah).
> 
> I was still playing soccer at the time so my endurance became so great I'd knock out 12km per game and run people into the ground! I donate every chance I can so no issues there...maybe some cialis E3D for good measure.
> 
> For bodybuilding purposes, I'd run 800mg of deca and get more out of it than 1.2g eq tbh



That's the only sucky thing of BBing-the subjectiveness. 

I got more benefit from EQ..nandralone/deca was comparative to higher Test doses..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

U don't want the blood that's as thick as gravy though bro.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Donating obviously lowers your rbc but it gets back up to high levels a few days after u donate. Not saying donating is pointless but high dosages of eq can be dangerous. BP is very important to keep normal as u guys all know. Just be careful fukkers



Exactly..and I cherish my extra blood volume to move nutrients/increase vein size (happens for me) so I much rather prefer diuretic/less sodium/channel blockers/etc versus phlebotomies.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U don't want the blood that's as thick as gravy though bro.



Of course. I just would rather use other avenues versus phlebotomies.

*THIS DOESNT MEAN I RECOMMEND MY PREFERENCES TO OTHERS.*


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

Can u explain more on other avenues?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Can u explain more on other avenues?



You lower the blood volume via inhibiting reabsorption of sodium, as with thiazide based diuretics. 

Or you can use calcium channel blockers.

Or you can take ACE inhibitors.

Vasodilators is another option (that being cialis, and AIs to stop water retention, is how I manage BP)

I like to keep that wonderful blood to keep me growing and swole 

Vasodilation should be a good enough for most folks, but you NEED bloodwork to make sure how sensitive you are hypertension.

Can't bodybuild without a healthy body!


----------



## Onk (Feb 22, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> That's the only sucky thing of BBing-the subjectiveness.
> 
> I got more benefit from EQ..nandralone/deca was comparative to higher Test doses..



Agree. Another example is that I love winny and at 150mg/d I get zero issues, whereas some people get joint stiffness and other traits at say 50mg/d.


----------

